# Breast Collar D-ring concho? Western Saddle Add-on



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

So does anyone know if I could add a D-ring leather like that to my saddle for my breast collar to attach to? I have a Dakota Barrel Saddle and I figured they would be easy to add, but I"m worried about it ruining my saddle or not being durable enough. If you think it would be ok to add, where could I find one at?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In all honesty, I would talk to my local saddle maker. I have never seen the D-rings with leather being sold commercially so it would likely be easier to have them made. As far as putting them on without tearing up your saddle, I can't tell. Depending on how the concho is attached and how everything is attached under it. On my old saddles, the concho had a screw back that you just had to turn the concho and unscrew it to take it off. However, others are held on with glued nails that are nearly impossible to get out without tearing everything up.

I would worry about the durability too because it wouldn't be much holding the D-ring to the saddle, maybe just a screw or a couple of nails. I don't like the idea of hooking the breast collar to something that might break.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Although, a much simpler and cheaper method would be to improvise a pulling style breast collar. If you go to post #9, you can see where I improvised one out of a regular BC.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/opinions-about-breast-pulling-collars-please-63482/

That's, of course, only if something like that would appeal to you.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Although, a much simpler and cheaper method would be to improvise a pulling style breast collar. If you go to post #9, you can see where I improvised one out of a regular BC.
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/opinions-about-breast-pulling-collars-please-63482/
> 
> That's, of course, only if something like that would appeal to you.


 
Oh yes, I have been looking at these, but I recently got a nice roper style leather breast collar for free and I really like it, so I was looking for the higher placed D-rings, I wonder why all saddles don't have higher d-rings for the breast collar, they are all so low :/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It takes time for trends to change. I can remember a long time when the only place you had to attach a breast collar was the front D-rings where you hooked your cinch, talk about a pain in the butt.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol yeah, courts has the right Idea. I guess getting a Wither strap would be a cheap and easy fix :/


----------

